
Claude Shannon used this 6-step process to solve any problem - hvass
http://www.businessinsider.com/engineer-claude-shannon-problem-solving-process-2017-7
======
mayoff
You can find the referenced transcript of Shannon’s lecture here:

[https://plus.google.com/+ShayanYassami/posts/cWJnsaN5nEc](https://plus.google.com/+ShayanYassami/posts/cWJnsaN5nEc)

~~~
fuzzfactor
Surprised there are not more comments after two days.

These recent articles about Shannon should be the most helpful relating to the
very uncommon natural-born researcher.

Effectively implementing Shannon's guidelines as documented here can be really
helpful, but still can not be expected to bring the majority of aspiring
researchers within reach of such unlimited upside potential, even from
adjoining labs having the same resources where valuable breakthroughs are
being had by all.

Anyway, I'll put in my 2 cents about what I interpret for Shannon's missing
text in the following paragraph:

>Then there’s the idea of dissatisfaction. By this I don’t mean a pessimistic
dissatisfaction of the world - we don’t like the way things are - I mean a
constructive dissatisfaction. The idea could be expressed in the words, °∞
(missing?). This is OK, but I think things could be done better. I think there
is a neater way to do this. I think things could be improved a little. In
other words, there is continually a slight irritation when things don’t look
quite right; and I think that dissatisfaction in present days is a key driving
force in good scientists.

I say the idea could be expressed in the words "continuous improvement"

